# I don't think I did one of these...



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello! I'm in the UK near London.

I love MAC but its a more recent thing for me, I got addicted through MUA mostly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also love Fyrinnae e/s and I think the two brands work well together.

I'm going to be studying to be a Make-Up Artist this fall, we'll see where it takes me.  I needed a life change.


----------



## Janice (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the intro, what a big change I bet you're excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What shade is on your lips in your avatar, it's pretty and looks so good on you!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to specktra.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 13, 2007)

welcome!!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 17, 2007)

welcome


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2007)

hello, welcome to specktra!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 20, 2007)

aboard.


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there! Welcome.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

to specktra~!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome to specktra! you'll find tonnes of support for your career from all the lovely specktrettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to have you join us!


----------

